# HOW many Squirrel HUNTERS?



## shanesbandit (Jan 17, 2011)

Wonder How many Squirrel Hunters are on here

Sound off....Yes...and state ...Dog or no DOG...Breed....Please Reply....

WE that tree are brothers to BE.....lol


----------



## mag shooter (Jan 17, 2011)

+1  

 Mississippi 

2 dogs .....  8 1/2 yr old  Jrt     and a 9 month old Cur


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been still-huntin' for 50 years,but dog hunting is more fun - especially with kids.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jan 17, 2011)

yes no dog.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 17, 2011)

GA

2 Dogs


----------



## Tpr 325 (Jan 17, 2011)

Live in Georgia and yes ..feist for  sq hunting and Stephens Curs  for coon hunting...Curs will also tree sqs........


----------



## MoonPie (Jan 17, 2011)

shanesbandit said:


> Wonder How many Squirrel Hunters are on here
> 
> Sound off....Yes...and state ...Dog or no DOG...Breed....Please Reply....
> 
> WE that tree are brothers to BE.....lol



My favorite. Still hunt - no dog. Shotgun. Not good enough shot w/ my 22. Can't wait till Feb. 1 when I put up the deer rifle and consentrate once again on 'chickin a the tree'.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jan 17, 2011)

Can a sister join the group?
Love to squirrel hunt!
No squirrel dog (yet)  but I have a kennel full of rabbit dogs!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2011)

Count me in. 
GA
I hunt with 2 dogs
-a Ladner Black Mouth Cur
-a Mountain Feist


----------



## Just John (Jan 17, 2011)

Count me in, but no dogs did it once and like it. looking to do it again.


----------



## mike3588 (Jan 17, 2011)

3 dogs love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shanesbandit (Jan 17, 2011)

SouthernBeagles said:


> Can a sister join the group?
> Love to squirrel hunt!
> No squirrel dog (yet)  but I have a kennel full of rabbit dogs!



Ok so.... To be politically correct.....We that tree are pals to be.......welcome.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jan 17, 2011)

Pals? Shucks. I was hoping to be part of the FAMILY! Hehehe!


----------



## scott ellis (Jan 17, 2011)

Love it! Central Florida- no dog- first game I learned to hunt...thanks DAD! Love you!

S.E.


----------



## goodfornothing (Jan 17, 2011)

Went saturday.. got 7 squirrels, missed 1..


----------



## shanesbandit (Jan 17, 2011)

SouthernBeagles said:


> Pals? Shucks. I was hoping to be part of the FAMILY! Hehehe!



Trying this one more time......Families that be are friends that tree.....lol


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes 







Two fiests, Laurens County, GA. 

Marshall


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you Brother Shane!!


----------



## funderburkjason (Jan 17, 2011)

I love sq hunting with dogs. Have 2 mtn curs and 2 fiest.


----------



## ROBERT45 (Jan 17, 2011)

Count me in also.I have no dogs anymore but love squirrel hunting with are without dogs.We have a lot of Squirrels in tuckahoe  wma.


----------



## Jay Bee (Jan 17, 2011)

Had a dog when I was a kid (50 yrs. ago) just got a pup this year, a feist I a'm having a great time with her. I only shoot squarrels that she trees.    jb


----------



## Brian Groce (Jan 17, 2011)

GA
2 Dogs
Rat Terrier
Feist


----------



## Wire Nut (Jan 17, 2011)

GA. Me and my son but the wife and daughter help dispose of them. Just bought a mtn cur feist pup that will hopefully be started good by next fall.


----------



## wclawrence (Jan 17, 2011)

1 mtn cur
1 Catahoula
1 Mtn Cur / English Coonhound
and two young pups off the catahoula and the hound cross
paulding county


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 17, 2011)

Does shootin em off the birdfeeder count?


----------



## shanesbandit (Jan 17, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Does shootin em off the birdfeeder count?



Now that there looks like a good place to train a pup ....Lol


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 17, 2011)

I like hunting them.  No dog though.  Just a lot of work cleaning them for little meat plus I am the only one that eats them at the house so I do not hunt them much


----------



## sicem_walkers44 (Jan 17, 2011)

Got a 8 year old male fiest Ruger and a 5 month old fiest Chester


----------



## middlebrooks69 (Jan 17, 2011)

i squirrel hunt and i use my moms boston terrier she tree one better than annyother and she can catchem also


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 17, 2011)

1 Feist in training down here!


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes
Any dog that will put one up a tree and raise cane until I get there.
Right now thats a Feist, a Mountain Cur, and a feist getting ready to start. The mountain cur will put more coon up than the feist but she will also take you way deeper than you may want to go when the squirrel aren't moving.


----------



## jgragg (Jan 17, 2011)

GA 
I have 2 feists!


----------



## cgn70 (Jan 18, 2011)

Southeast GA, 2 Feist, and the family.


----------



## moagie25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ga and we have 6 Mtn curs


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 18, 2011)

My Elkhound and my Mtn Cur do!


----------



## cbowman3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep
Dog
Cur/Feist cross


----------



## william82 (Jan 18, 2011)

GA 

no dog well got a 5 month old JRT getting ready for her first hunt saturday. Any one know if you can use a lab on a wma he will tree all week. He likes to in my yard anyhow.


----------



## gahawker (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes. Ga. 2 Redtail Hawks. No dog.


----------



## brunofishing (Jan 19, 2011)

Yep
1 fest {rat terrier }Trix-e
Going sunday.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes Still Hunt.Dog.. No.  But I do have a coon dog, a walker!


----------



## state159 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yessir, I have 3 Barger Stock Feist and 1 McAndrew's Feist.


----------



## racedude45 (Jan 19, 2011)

some of my best memories are of when my Grandpa took me squirrel hunting, he taught how to be a hunter..I will always remeber him for that..


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 19, 2011)

Count me in! Love to hunt squirrels. I shoot em and my black lab retrieves em. Don't get much better than that!


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, Barrow County, GA, No dog but I am starting two new retrievers this year.(MY 7 YR OLD AND 6 YR OLD DAUGHTER'S) I just hope that I can keep up with them!


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 20, 2011)

Do I like to squirrel hunt?No I don't.Do I love to squirrel hunt?Does a hog love slop?Did Romeo love Juliet?I'd rather go squirrel hunting than get a new Barlow pocket knife.I've had a few good squirrel dogs over the years,I have a one year old Rat Terrier Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- now, that is wanting to be a squirrel dog.Wish there was a goodun close by she could run with,and pick up the art.


----------



## jguffie (Jan 20, 2011)

ga   feist


----------



## Pat Tria (Jan 20, 2011)

I love to squirrel hunt with a .22 - no dog


----------



## tree dog (Jan 20, 2011)

yes , ga , kemmer stock mtn. cur


----------



## atgolfer (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep; no dog


----------



## codyb1995 (Jan 20, 2011)

yes no dog


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Jan 20, 2011)

*Squirrel Hunter here*

5 Dogs, 6puppy's all are feist,


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Jan 20, 2011)

ATFA Squirrel hunt in Dexter Ga, Jan22. Time to see if Soggy Bottom Buck can bring home some trophy's.  Feb5 in Cedar Crossing Ga.


----------



## J HESTER (Jan 20, 2011)

Still hunter here.North Georgia.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Jan 21, 2011)

Ga...2 OMCBA curs


----------



## bubu (Jan 22, 2011)

2 yr old omcba cur
8 week old cur pup
MS


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone close to Barnesville with a dog that needs somewhere to go?  Would like to try squirrel hunting with a dog


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 23, 2011)

gahawker said:


> Yes. Ga. 2 Redtail Hawks. No dog.



I bet that's amazing to watch!


----------



## deputy430 (Jan 23, 2011)

still hunter..no dogs....never hunted with them, but willing to tag along...


----------



## AMMO (Jan 23, 2011)

COUNT ME IN!A OMCBA Cur and a Mountain View Cur.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 24, 2011)

Ga., no dogs. I can't put a squirrel in the sights without thinking of my father. Some of my best memories come from walking through miles of oak ridges with him as a kid.


----------



## gahawker (Jan 24, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I bet that's amazing to watch!



It is - that's why I love it so!! My girl caught a Fox Squirrel out of the top of a big sweetgum Saturday afternoon and
parachuted down to the ground at the base of the tree with it. When they hit the ground, it got away from her and went back up the same tree and jumped to a water oak with a lot of leaves. She found it again and made a pass at it but missed. It went to the top of the oak and she was so tired from the chase, I called her off. A big fox squirrel and a tired hawk doesn't mix. The bird can get bitten bad.
I really wanted her to catch that one. It was black with orange markings, a good one for the taxidermist. Maybe later.

Larry


----------



## blocky (Jan 25, 2011)

I love to still hunt with a scoped 22 rifle. Brings back good memories every time I go!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 25, 2011)

Still hunter checking in....cut my teeth hunting squirrels growing up.

I don't get to go much as I like due to work.


----------



## Drew33998 (Jan 25, 2011)

yep no dogs. love it after deer season


----------



## theronhearn (Jan 25, 2011)

yes GA OMBCA registered mountain cur 2.5 yr old  first hunt in a yr


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 26, 2011)

yes .. 1st time ever..love it just haven't killed one yet..seems i have a mocking bird following me.. would love to try it with a dog...


----------



## ksa89 (Jan 26, 2011)

count me in. ga with one mtn. cur thats coming along pretty good!!!


----------



## outdoorhunter (Jan 27, 2011)

Got One in GA


----------



## outdoorhunter (Jan 27, 2011)

We sure do have those squirels outnumbers


----------



## cowgirl1 (Feb 6, 2011)

gahawker said:


> Yes. Ga. 2 Redtail Hawks. No dog.



Would love to go on a hunt with you. Never been hunting with a hawk before!


----------



## cowgirl1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Squirrel hunting is one of my favorite hunts. We do have dogs. 
Fiest and Curs.
 Something we can do as a family. (plus our 2 year old doesn't have to be quiet...  

We are in South central Georgia. Lots of squirrels on a good day.


----------



## GACOONDOG (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes i hunt 3 MTN CURS and i live in NE GA


----------

